# Hey Frank



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry Frank! this is







but did anyone ever tell you that you look like the late Jerry Garcia from Greatful Dead?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

AWSOME ...lol seriously its awsome


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Have fun IDing these specimans Frank


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This is difficult.....i am thinking between Serassalmus Hastatus and Frank Hastatus :laugh:


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw that species on a national geographic special once!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...i couldn't resist......


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

no...serrasalmus frank


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

OK here it is....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LoL he looks just like him!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, everywhere I go, I get tapped on the shoulder at least 1 or 2 times with that question. Few know, that i substituted for Jerry in that photo just be fore he died.

,
,

,
,
,

,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,,
,,
,
,
,,
And if you believe that, you got problems.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here, my last public NY EVE performance.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Here, my last public NY EVE performance.


 LOL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats great


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You da man Frank


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Here, my last public NY EVE performance.


 Awesome


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

lol....










....priceless


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Wohhh dude, i caught that gig, you guy's were smokin! 70's flashback, I think?


----------

